# hammer anabolics experience?



## Sledge (Nov 14, 2015)

Anybody have any experience with hammer anabolics?


----------



## conan (Nov 14, 2015)

I have no personal first hand experience with them, but for what it's worth, I was looking into them at one time and saw a bunch of mixed reviews.  That was enough to make me look the other way.


----------



## Sledge (Nov 14, 2015)

I read those too. It seems like everyone has mixed reviews though. I may be leery of a source with only glowing reviews.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 14, 2015)

Hammer Anabolics was being endorsed by Iron Magazine Forum (IMF not to be confused with Iron Mag Labs IML) & Anabolic Steroid Forum (ASF). Back in May Hammer decided to bale on IMF & so IMF said this and that "Warning????? Hammer Anabolics". They opened a thread about it basically saying Hammer Anabolics was leaving they're site be careful and to post up if you get burned by them. 

They actually stayed over at ASF and are still there. They did bale on IMF but the thread that was made back in may till this day has no comments about Hammer Anabolics ripping off their members or having bunk gear.

From what I've gathered they have the normal few post saying the gear was under dosed (without blood work) but none saying they flat out got ripped off even after packing up and leaving that forum. On that score of it the only post I saw where a well known member (at Meso that doesn't endorse Hammer) had posted the blood work & it didn't look to shabby at 500mg per week.

In my opinion they haven't been proven bogus. They have been around for about a year now and are still around doing their thing so It might be worth a shot.

Mixed reviews that are not overwhelming in the negative direction are to me not a good indication of a bad source reputation. In most cases people only review to complain and some people wouldn't know a good batch of steroids if it bit them on the bollock's. A few do review and say they were taken care of but not many most just are good to go and remain out of sight out of mind.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Nov 15, 2015)

I work with a guy they call black hammer.......


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 15, 2015)

They are bad news. Threats to customers that pulled funds after saying orders shipped but weeks later nother showing up. Terrible pip issues from normal dosed gear. The list goes on...


----------



## Sledge (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow. That doesn't sound good. Has anyone here personally had a bad experience?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hammer has had some very shitty blood tests from what I've seen and has attacked many forum members for speaking out against him. His attitude would be reason enough for me to stay away from him.


----------

